# Need help! 05 allroad with air ride problem.



## Joes91GTI16V (Feb 25, 2004)

Calling out to all fellow allroad owners for help with an air ride problem. Have an 05 allroad thats loosing air to the front struts. Both front struts lose air after sitting for a little bit whether it be overnite or just for a few hours. There have been a few instances where it doesnt lose air which makes me think it isnt a leak in the bags but something else. After starting the car it will reinflate the front bags to normal. Have a bentley manual but there really isnt any troubleshooting/diagnostic info related to the air ride suspension. Need some ideas from you fellow owners what to check. Does this issue set a vag code that would help me narrow it down? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

The front bags are more susceptible to catching a leak. I am on the 3rd set of bags on my 02 purchased in 05. The Arnott bags are superior to what Audi sells to replace the OE bags.

Be sure to purchase your two front replacement bags direct from the Arnott factory in FL. They honor they're lifetime warranty no Q's asked. Often resellers can't get the same results. Replace the fronts one more time and be done with it.

I still have the original bags on the rear and used to always have 1-2 kids in the 3rd row. Go figure that one, I can't.


Sent from my XR6P10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joes91GTI16V (Feb 25, 2004)

don't think its a bag issue. intermittently does it. sometimes it will stay up for several days. then sometimes it will go flat after only sitting for an hour. if it was bags wouldn't it be a consistent problem with bags going flat?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Depending on how the bag settles when the car stops, it can start leaking immediately or take several days. You'll also find that leaving the car on a different height may increase/decrease the time it takes to have the bag deflate. Since '05, our '02 6SP M has been serviced by just one tech at Audi of Mission Viejo. He's an owner, enthusiast and OCD about our AR. If any other dealer offered the level of knowledge and skill this tech/former AR owner has, I'd take my car there too. No other dealer has ever been up to par with this tech and how they support him.

I have a leak right now in my d/s Arnott bag. That Arnott bag is seven years old. You've got to figure the bags last longer than struts in other cars, keep their full service range until they fail but are susceptible to sharp objects if the conditions are right. I have the replacement bag that Arnott sent me at no cost, 2day air, from their FL HQ. It's been in the trunk for over a year because I'm waiting for the next thing to happen on the car that requires it to go to the dealer again. After I return the old Arnott strut back, I get 100% credit back on my charge card. 

I run the Gen II version of the Arnott bag. Both I & II have full lifetime warranty and it is worth it's weight in gold! Only buy from the factory. I have heard from too many who can not get their bags exchanged because the seller they purchased from has been blocked by Arnott and lost their exchange privileges for their customers. The warranty goes though the point of sale to the buyer. If that was not Arnott, you may be screwed.



http://www.arnottindustries.com/a-2...1-05-audi-a6-allroad-quattro-c5-left-or-right


----------

